# Running / Cycling Clubs in Malaga area?



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Please can anyone let me know if their are any running or cycling clubs in the Malaga area?

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Look up hash house harriers, they are everywhere.


----------

